# Petrafied Wood



## Nomad67 (Apr 2, 2010)

Has anyone been to any shops that have a good selection of petrafied wood,
i am looking for a few large pieces approx 12"- 15" tall. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Have you contacted Betz cut stone on Kennedy Rd? Petrified wood is a rock so they ought to have it.. I've never asked for a rock they didn't have .


----------

